# Frage zur Schaltung



## Fie (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mädels (Jungs )

worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen einem langen und kurzen Schaltwerk?
Ich bin dabei, mir ein Neues zu orten.
Wenn jemand eines rumliegen hat und nicht benötigt, nur her damit 
Ne Kurbel such ich auch noch. Neue Kasette sollte es auch werden. 
Neue Shifter von SLX habe ich bereits.


Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Micha,

bei den Schaltwerken wird immer die Kapazität angegeben. 

Kapazität = (Zahnzahl größtes Ritzel - Zahnzahl kleinstes Ritzel) + (Zahnzahl größtes Kettenblatt - Zahnzahl kleinstes KB)

Bei Shimano hat glaub ich das lange Schaltwerk eine Kapazität von 45 Zähnen und bei kurzen 33Zähne.
Wenn du also eine normale Abstufung von 34-11 Z Ritzel und eine dreifach Kurbel mit 44-32-22 Z fahren willst ist ein langes Schaltwerk am besten. Ein kurzes macht dann Sinn, wenn man vorne einfach fährt oder eine Rennradkassette montiert etc. Das liegt einfach daran, dass durch den längeren Käfig mehr Kettenlänge durch die Feder ausgeglichen werden kann. Wenn man sonst ein kurzes Schaltwerk montiert kann man entweder nicht so viele Gänge benutzen, weil die Kette kurz ist, oder man lässt die Kette lang und sie schlackert rum 

Hast gleich ne PN 

Gruß, Scylla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (9. Januar 2010)

Okay, danke sehr! Das habe ich kapiert 

Denn beim Googlen wurde ich nicht wirklich fündig. 
Ich bin auch stets am Grübeln, welche Kasette denn nun paßt. 
Diese ganzen Bezeichnungen machen mich irre :d

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2010)

Was haste denn nu für Shifter? 9fach?

Der ganzen Buchstaben-Nummern-Salat von Shimano macht mich auch immer ganz kirre. Da steigt doch niemand durch 
Ich würde ganz einfach eine XT-Kassette nehmen (falls 9fach), und gut is  Ist imho das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, da viel haltbarer als die "niedrigeren" Shimano-Kassetten und mit unübertroffener Schaltperformance und dabei nicht so wahnsinnig teuer wie die XTR. Auf einen normalen Freilauf einer Mtb-Nabe müsste das auf jeden Fall passen. Außerdem sind 8- und 9fach Kassetten gleich breit, also gäbe es da auch kein Problem.

http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=10778

ach ja, 11-34Z müsste ok sein


----------



## Fie (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe SLX Shifter 660 neu

Auf der Seite habe ich auch schon gestöbert und auf noch vielen vielen Anderen. Ich bin damit schon seit 2-3 Tagen beschäftigt


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2010)

Die SLX-Kassetten haben jetzt auch den Alu-Spider und sind fast so gut wie die XT fÃ¼r 10 â¬ weniger. 
Und das SLX-Shadow-Schaltwerk ist sicher der Preis-Leistungstipp, durch die Stahlteile schÃ¶n billig und haltbar.
Bei der KÃ¤figlÃ¤nge helfen die Bezeichnungen SGS= lang/3fach, GS= medium/2fach und kurz gibts meines Wissen bei Shimano nur die Saint.
Da lohnt sich auch gebraucht nicht, bei der Kurbel schon eher. Aber 3fach Kurbeln gibts auch mal im Angebot, so eine  hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch. Aber vielleicht wÃ¤re da 170mm besser fÃ¼r dich ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2010)

Ich schließe mich dem Tipp von Scylla bezüglich der XT-Kassette an! Allerdings würde mMn eine 11-32er völlig ausreichen, sofern du 44-32-22 fährst. Diese ist nämlich besser abgestuft und sorgt einfach für einen flüssigeren Tritt beim Schalten. Außerdem ist sie leichter.  Und den Berg, der 22-34 erfordert, schiebt Mann/Frau besser hoch... 

Gruß, Flo

Edit: Als Kurbel empfehle ich das LX-Auslaufmodell als echten Preisknüller. Wenn es farblich irgendwie passen muss, ist SLX natürlich die nächstbessere Wahl.


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2010)

> Und den Berg, der 22-34 erfordert, schiebt Mann/Frau besser hoch...



hm, du fährst eher XC, oder?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2010)

Ok, ich geb´s zu. 
Du plädierst für das 11-34er, falls es in Richtung All Mountain geht?


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> hm, du fährst eher XC, oder?



willst du noch was schrecklicheres hören... äh lesen? 
ich fahre am 901 die hs mit dem 24er Blatt und hab hinten ne XT Kassette mit 11-32


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2010)

Ich plädier dafür, dass Fie sich selbst die Übersetzung aussucht. Und von dir scylla hätt ich auch gar nichts anderes erwartet (in deinem Alter bin noch 12-27 Rennradkassetten gefahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (11. Januar 2010)

Okay

Unterschied zwischen 11-32 und 11-34?
Unterschied zu 170mm und 175mm Kurbellänge?

44-32-22 geht klar.

Ich danke euch!



PS: was haltet ihr von dieser Kurbel? 

http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Truvativ-Kurbel-Firex-Team-33::15959.html


----------



## mangolassi (11. Januar 2010)

Na so wie du dich und deinen Fahrstil beschreibst, willst du bestimmt mal einen Gang als Reserve haben oder mal einen langen Anstieg locker kurbeln können. Da denke ich wird 11-34 schon besser sein, und an die gröbere Abstufung gewöhnt man sich. Vielleicht verschlägts dich ja auch mal in den Schwarzwald oder auf die Schwäbische Alb, da schadets auch nicht. Über kurze vs lange Kurbeln hatten wir mal nen Thread hier im Mädelsforum, es kurbelt sich leichter bei hoher Trittfrequenz mit kürzeren Kurbeln und du hast minimal mehr Bodenfreiheit. Mit längeren Kurbeln hast du einen langen Hebel, wenn du dicke Gänge trittst. Zur Bein- genauer gesagt Oberschenkellänge soll sie dann auch noch passen. Aber da du schon einen kleineren Rahmen gesucht hast, denke ich 170 wär eher was für dich. Ist ein wenig Gewöhnungs- und Geschmackssache: ich kenn Mädels die sind 10 cm kleiner als ich und wollen längere Kurbeln. 
Die Truvativ sieht auf jeden Fall schöner aus als die LX, schlecht ist die sicher nicht, aber ich kenn sie nicht persönlich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Januar 2010)

Manche gehen gar soweit und sagen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 170 und 175 bei Kurbeln nicht merkbar sei. 
Die Truvativ mag schwärzer sein, als die LX, aber die Lager bei Truvativ generell können Shimano in Sachen Langlebigkeit nicht das Wasser reichen. Im Tech Talk (drüben bei den Männern  ) wurden ganze Bücher darüber verfasst. Viele greifen beim Farbwunsch "schwarz" oft zur Hone. Gleicher Körper wie die LX, aber mit etwas stärkerer Achse, deshalb auch 20g schwerer.


----------



## lo-jay (14. Januar 2010)

ok, bin etwas unsicher wie die berechnung der schaltungskapazität bei einer kurbel mit nur einem kettenblatt erfolgt:

- 34er  kurbel

-12/25er kassette

was gibt das zusammen?


----------



## mangolassi (14. Januar 2010)

25-12 sorry hab keinen Taschenrechner 13?


----------



## lo-jay (14. Januar 2010)

aber hallo,

um die schwierige subtraktion ging es mir weniger , spielt also das vordere kettenblatt gar keine rolle? d.h. ein kurzes saint schaltwerk sollte z. bsp. ausreichen?

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2010)

Wenn du vorne nur ein KB hast, wird das nicht mitgerechnet. Es kommt nur auf den Unterschied von der Konfiguration mit den meisten Zähnen insgesamt und der Konfiguration mit den wenigsten Zähnen insgesamt an. Also um es anders auszudrücken, auf die Kettenlänge, die von der Feder des Schaltwerks ausgeglichen werden muss. 
Um es noch einfacher zu sagen: Ja, du kannst ein kurzes Schaltwerk nehmen


----------



## lo-jay (14. Januar 2010)

okey dokey - vielen dank!


----------



## Fie (29. Januar 2010)

Okay,

dann wird es wohl eine 11-34 Kassette
ich glaube bei der Kurbel, nehme ich das, was ich für einen guten Preis bekommen kann, also eine 175er.

Und das alles "vorläufig", damit ich endlich wieder auf die Bahn komme.
Dann kann ich mir so pö a pö meine Traumkomponenten zusammensparen 

Danke erst mal.

PS: Kette dürfte wohl das kleinere Übel sein. "vorläufig"


----------

